# Apologies



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Dear List:
I am truly sorry that I posted something that was supposed to be elsewhere.
I know this is a serious website about opera only and not one to be frivolous with (as I sadly tend to be).
Mea Culpa.
Nina


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captain Nina,


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

......................


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

KevinJS said:


> View attachment 162424


the guy with the bucket on his head looks like


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The apology has been made. Thread closed.


----------

